# Divided 10 gallons



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 11, 2016)

Loved the idea, got it from a youtuber I subscribed too. I decided to create three units of my own version.







I actually went back widened and added more holes for ventilation.

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 11, 2016)

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 11, 2016)

Visually they look pretty good. What are you going to put in each? What did you use for the back wall, or is there not a false wall in each of them?


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 11, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Visually they look pretty good. What are you going to put in each? What did you use for the back wall, or is there not a false wall in each of them?


Planning on Pamphobeteus sp and/or Xenesthis in the 1st pic/unit, So far I've just decided on Poecilotheria sp. for the 2nd pic/unit. 
For the last unit there are Monocentropus balfouries on each side and Ceratogyrus marshalli in the center. I'm planning on trading one of the balfouris in pretty soon to make room for a different African T in it's place.
Backdrops are a pretty easy build just grab some Great Stuff Foam, silicon, substrate and imagination .
	

		
			
		

		
	






-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 11, 2016)

I've seen GS used before in pics. Looks like you had a wood frame of sorts and sprayed the foam on it, but I can't tell for sure. I know it doesn't much GS in order to get a good amount of expansion.

After the GS, did you lay down some silicone and then roll it around in sub?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 11, 2016)

viper69 said:


> After the GS, did you lay down some silicone and then roll it around in sub?


Exactly, I forgot to mention that.

I added the pieces of wood just to add more to the look of the backdrop. To make it fit I just measured and cut to fit without a frame. I also used a large piece of acrylic to spray GS on, slid right of after hardened.

-JohnD


----------



## viper69 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks. I was wondering what you used to spray it on.


----------



## EulersK (Feb 11, 2016)

When I first read the title to this thread, I literally rolled my eyes. You, my friend, proved me wrong. These look absolutely amazing, you have quite a talent. It's not just the division, it's the overall habitat you managed to create. Hat's off to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 11, 2016)

EulersK said:


> When I first read the title to this thread, I literally rolled my eyes. You, my friend, proved me wrong. These look absolutely amazing, you have quite a talent. It's not just the division, it's the overall habitat you managed to create. Hat's off to you.


Hey thanks! And  I figured I might as well construct something visually appealing, since the T's won't be out for much of the time. Lol

-JohnD.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JAG2469 (Feb 11, 2016)

nice looks grate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RolliePollie (Feb 11, 2016)

Those look great! Can you provide a link to the YouTube video?


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 12, 2016)

RolliePollie said:


> Those look great! Can you provide a link to the YouTube video?


Sure thing:





-JohnD.


----------



## tuko (Feb 12, 2016)

looks good!


----------



## RolliePollie (Feb 13, 2016)

One more. Can you provide a link to the hinges?


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 13, 2016)

RolliePollie said:


> One more. Can you provide a link to the hinges?


 Sorry they're locally bought, though there are tons of them online I'm sure.

-JohnD.


----------



## RolliePollie (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you. Good ole eBay found me a 10 pack for $3.00 I should have them be Christmas...


----------



## RolliePollie (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a 20 long aquarium that will be divided into 5 compartments soon.


----------



## MWAInverts (Feb 18, 2016)

Dang, these look nice. Especially with Petco's $1/gallon sales...I might just do this!


----------



## RolliePollie (Feb 18, 2016)

MWAInverts said:


> Dang, these look nice. Especially with Petco's $1/gallon sales...I might just do this!


I have the same thing in mind. 2-3 mute 20 long tanks stacked would be awesome!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 21, 2016)

RolliePollie said:


> I have a 20 long aquarium that will be divided into 5 compartments soon.


 Awesome! I'd like to see how it turns out.


MWAInverts said:


> Dang, these look nice. Especially with Petco's $1/gallon sales...I might just do this!


Yep, that's where I got mine 

-JohnD.


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Feb 25, 2016)

In all honesty, I think this is a genius idea. I can already see me using this for my dwarf species and smaller Ts. Thanks for sharing. Did you remove the black rim at the top of the 10 gallon to cut glue the acrylic in and afterwards re-glued the black rim or did you just maneuver the sheets on an angle?


----------

